# 09 king quad 400 vs 10 sportsman 500??



## thwack_master76 (Feb 14, 2010)

Can anyone give me some input (pros and cons) on both the 2009 Suzuki King Quad 400 and the 2010 Polaris Sportsman 500? Gonna be purchasing a new utility quad this year, and found pretty good deals on these 2 machines, both of which are new left overs. So ant insight will be greatly appreciated, thanks Scott


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

The Polaris 500 is a well seasoned machine and there are many of them out there. I believe that other than some cosmetic changes, its still a long running proven machine. 2010..... one year old

The Suzuki......... well its a Suzuki..... two years old

BIGGER IS BETTER. 400 machines will do but have limits. And, sometime later in the day, someone's going to post about how well their 400 performs. I have a 400 (Polaris) and it works for riding and for plowing in low range ONLY. There's a trememdous difference in power between a 400 and the 500. I've complained all winter about mine to a buddy that has a 500, that didn't believe there could be that much difference. He finally took mine for a couple mile ride on the lake this winter in deep snow. NOW, he understands.....


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Both are good machines and both are long in the tooth as far as technology goes. The Suzuki King Quad 400 is nothing more than a Suzuki Eiger 400 that has been renamed and given updated plastic. It's a reliable machine but a pretty boring machine if play is in the cards. The 500 isn't exactly fast but it will have more power than the 400. Drive both machines if you can....they are vastly different in feel! The KQ is smaller and lighter than the larger heavy Sportsman but the sportsman will have a plusher ride. The feel and how they handle is subjective so thats up to you. The Polaris will have nicer OE tires which is nice if you don't plan to upgrade them early on.


----------



## thwack_master76 (Feb 14, 2010)

thnx fellas, money is also important. Any idea what to expect to pay for a new 09 KQ 400 and a new 2010 Sprtsman 500, both of which are new leftovers? I am thinking I should get one hell of a deal on the 09 KQ. Main use will be the yearly U.P. bow trip. Everyone else thats in camp have 250 and 300 hondas, so I think the 400 will be sufficient enough if the smokin deal to buy it is there. Other than that, kids and wife will be puttsin around in the yard.


thnx Scott


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

I'm not sure what the KQ 400's are going for but the 500 Polaris Sportsmans always sell for $5000 for left over models. I would look for a deal that got me $5000 OTD. The 09 KG.....I'd guess somewhere in the $4300-$4500 range OTD for a brand new left over. I'd barter with a winch install as well. A utility quad without a winch is darn near nekid.


----------



## thwack_master76 (Feb 14, 2010)

A utility quad without a winch is darn near nekid.[/QUOTE said:


> thnx for the help swamp, those were my thaughts too, just needed to confirm what i was thinking. I guess I'm just "him-hawing" too much with fish hooks in my pocket. Need to get some cash together and start takin some rides to dealers.


----------



## Bushbow (Nov 12, 2005)

I recently did the same thing - looked, researched and finally pulled the trigger on a 550 Grizzly - 2010 left over floor model with 7 miles on it. I was down to the 500 Popo or the 550 Griz. I, like you, wanted a utility bike to plow snow, haul firewood and bowhunt. If I could not find the Griz in 2010 I would have gone with the Popo 2011. My last machine was/is over 20 years old so I like to take care of my toys and keep them forever. Yami has fuel injection which is a really nice feature in cold weather. I rode all of them and can say that this machine has a ton of power and with FI and power steering it is a joy to ride. Yami's will cost a bit more but, for me, it was worth it. If you are buying new the financing is really pretty good right now. I was going to pay cash but found having cash in my savings account better than in theirs so I put a large DP and a new machine with a warn 2500 and plow is only a little over 100 a month with a 4 year warantee. The down side to carbs is slow warm up and much more gas sensitive - the up side is easy and cheap repairs. If you are not plowing snow or hauling anything too heavy the 400 will probably be all the machine you need but there is no bad reason to have extra power. If they had a 2010 700 I would have gone that rout because the 550 and 700 yami are the same exact machine with different bore and stroke. Not sure where you are but US27 Motorsports in St. Johns was the best by far in price that I could find and great people to work with. See Larry.

Bob Urban


----------



## fisherboy (Aug 12, 2008)

I have a Brute Force 650 it has more power than i will ever need.


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

Without hesitation, my next will be a Polaris Sportsman 800efi. Will probably have it this summer or by fall. When you can buy a machine of that size and power for $7,000 out the door, you just can't go wrong.


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

That King Quad will pull that 500 around the yard all day and it is more economical on fuel then a 500.


----------

